# Human Resources/Veteran info update?



## Justin182T (Feb 3, 2013)

I submitted military veteran preference verification information as described on the human resources divisions website. I mailed them a Letter of Service in good standing and conduct, signed by my commanding officer, my ETS and the dates I've been in active duty service. I mailed it to the Boston office and got an email basically describing to me to that I can submit the same form I just sent to them, my DD 214, etc. Best to be done prior to the exam, bla bla bla, all of which I just did! I, of course cannot get ahold of anybody on the phone in that office and was wondering if there is anything I can do on my end to physically update my veteran preference on the application.

I submitted my application not choosing vetern preference because I did not have the proper documentation at the time and did not want to falsify any information. It seems not, that after submitting proper documentation, I am still not getting anywhere. Anyone have any ideas, thoughts, peronal experiences like this that can lead me in the right direction? Thank you in advance.


----------



## nrml (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm exactly in the same boat. Any help from anyone would be great.

Thanks


----------



## jdaniel1127 (Jan 21, 2013)

I ran into this issue when updating my EMT status. I sent an email to [email protected] and after waiting a few weeks for a reply this is what they sent back:

"The next time we update the list it will display.

Regards,
Civil Service"

It's a waiting game when dealing with Human Resources Division. I wouldn't worry too much about it if I were you. It will eventually update. Good luck on the test and thank you for your service.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2013)

Go to 1 Ashburton Place with your original DD-214 and speak to someone in-person. They will make a copy of it and give you a receipt that verifies you have veteran's status. I did this after I took the exam, and had no problems at all.


----------



## nrml (Dec 19, 2007)

Awesome, thanks for the input.


----------

